# NEW FENIX MC10



## StriderSMF (Sep 2, 2009)

anyone else see this looks cool •OSRAM LUW W5AM LXLY-6P7R (LX 6P) LED
• 3 lighting levels, 2 flashing modes
-Lighting mode: 50 lumens (5hrs) -> 5 lumens (65hrs) -> 127 lumens (1.2hrs) 
-Flashing mode: Strobe -> SOS 
• Intelligent memory function
• Uses one 1.5V AA battery (Alkaline, Ni-MH)
• Size: 99mm( Length)*21.5mm(Diameter of the body tube)*25mm(Diameter of the lighting head)
• Materials: aircraft-grade aluminum (lighting head), quality plastic ( Body tube)
• Weight: 53.5g
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard
• Accessories: fastener, lanyard, diffuser lens , body clip


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 2, 2009)

Any link?


----------



## yuk (Sep 2, 2009)

ergotelis said:


> Any link?


http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=54

Looks useful, but it's fugly! :green:


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 2, 2009)

yuk said:


> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=54
> 
> Looks useful, but it's fugly! :green:


Thanks i should have put one :thumbsup:


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 2, 2009)

yuk said:


> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=54
> 
> Looks useful, but it's fugly! :green:


 I think its pretty cool little camping light.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like an air horn or pepper spray. :duh2:


----------



## robsel (Sep 2, 2009)

Damn, it is ugly indeed.... but i guess thats not rly important for this light.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

What is:

Cree OSRAM LUW W5AM LXLY-6P7R (LX 6P) LED


For 1XAA this looks good.

Lighting mode: 50 lumens (5hrs) -> 5 lumens (65hrs) -> 127 lumens (1.2hrs)


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks like something you'd get at a hardware/outdoors B&M store. Maybe this is their ticket to break into those market.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 2, 2009)

The funny thing is, they are having a "Name the light" game ala 4Sevens. 

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=20

I too, however, would love to know what a "Cree OSRAM" LED actually is...


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

I wonder how it works as a headlamp? I see the photos but it is not clear. Like that it comes with a diffuser plus a nice 5 lumen low mode.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 2, 2009)

sort fenix answer to the zebralight niche.

anybody know anything about the led?


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 2, 2009)

It is a zebralight with reflector and versatile head. So, it is a win! It is a pity zebralight still hasn't made something like that!


----------



## TranceAddict (Sep 2, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> What is:
> 
> Cree OSRAM LUW W5AM LXLY-6P7R (LX 6P) LED
> 
> ...




here 
http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1143573352953


from now on for 3 years all CREE product will be called as CREE OSRAM :nana:


----------



## Marduke (Sep 2, 2009)

TranceAddict said:


> here
> http://www.cree.com/press/press_detail.asp?i=1143573352953
> 
> 
> from now on for 3 years all CREE product will be called as CREE OSRAM :nana:




That was 2005-2008


----------



## Flic (Sep 2, 2009)

This is just what I have longed for... a new light that does NOT go straight to the "Got To Buy" list!!!

Thanks Fenix.

I know that looks aren't everything, but really?!


----------



## ergotelis (Sep 2, 2009)

Flic said:


> This is just what I have longed for... a new light that does NOT go straight to the "Got To Buy" list!!!
> 
> Thanks Fenix.
> 
> I know that looks aren't everything, but really?!



Well i think that it will be a best seller too.
Aren't zebralights best sellers? So, how about a zebralight with greater reliability, movable angle head, good waterproofness, reflector? This is all. It might be bigger, but i think size is still good.
And i am gonna buy it because that is what i was expecting from zebralight, but it came from fenix. For camping, for a lantern, for headamp for pocket lighting it is ideal.


----------



## dougie (Sep 2, 2009)

Now although it is ugly it could be just the ticket for a cheap utility light when I'm on duty with EMS. The deciding factor will be price!


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 2, 2009)

It's a nice alternative to tailstanding for indoor area illumination and I would find it great for camping to have directed as opposed to diffused light. I suppose it will depend on the price for me to consider picking one up. I agree that the aesthetics could have use some work.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 2, 2009)

hmm as most say, its ugly, but useful looking. is the batt tube plastic ? is that what im reading?

i'd buy one if its cheap...but im not paying 50 dollars for something this ugly...


----------



## strinq (Sep 2, 2009)

It does look ugly lol.
But at the same time extremely functional. Love the 90 degree angle capability, makes life easier in a whole lot of situations.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 2, 2009)

lol even eagletac won't touch that design.

i do like that fenix is innovating with new lights.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 2, 2009)

Its hideously U-G-L-Y indeed. I'd prefer to be looking at myself the mirror first thing on a monday morning than to look at that. 

Can't wait to hear how much it costs.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm amazed at how long it's taking manufacturers to figure out what an ergonomic and functional flashlight looks like. So this MC10 is just another close but no cigar design. Guess I ought to put in a PTO PP for my 4 year old drawing :devil:


----------



## dave101 (Sep 2, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> The funny thing is, they are having a "Name the light" game ala 4Sevens.
> 
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewcnews.asp?id=20
> 
> I too, however, would love to know what a "Cree OSRAM" LED actually is...




How about the "Aardvark"???!!!


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 2, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> What is:
> 
> Cree OSRAM LUW W5AM LXLY-6P7R (LX 6P) LED



Cree is a typo 

The LED is Osram Golden Dragon plus
luminous flux bin is LX =112-130lm/350mA
6P is a chromaticity bin.

This is much better bin than the one used in Nitecores (KY bin).

full datasheet can be downloaded at the bottom of this page.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks too stupid and geeky, I'm passing.


----------



## squaat (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow that is ugly... but at least it's not rude looking like the fenix diffuser.

That being said, depending on the price i know many people would would want this as a camping / utility light. Not everyone buys a flashlight for looks, function is much more important.

I do a lot of night snow boarding and some area's a rather dimly lit. I wonder if this might fit the bill? 

Also noticed on the action shots that someone had it clipped onto the belt on their side. So does that imply that the clip can be rotated so that it sits on the side of the light rather than the back?

If so that would be rather awesome. i could clip it to the my snow google straps and use it as a side mounted headlamp. Or have it on my chest, hip or shoulders.... that's is rather neat.


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 2, 2009)

squaat said:


> ...
> 
> Also noticed on the action shots that someone had it clipped onto the belt on their side. So does that imply that the clip can be rotated so that it sits on the side of the light rather than the back?
> 
> If so that would be rather awesome. i could clip it to the my snow google straps and use it as a side mounted headlamp. Or have it on my chest, hip or shoulders.... that's is rather neat.



It looks to me that the clip just snaps on so it probably can rotate.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 2, 2009)

dave101 said:


> How about the "Aardvark"???!!!


Now that's not a bad idea...


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually think it looks pretty cool in all black.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 2, 2009)

No use for me... I think I will pass...

It reminds me of that thing that causes the plant to break down on the simpsons when homer works at home... that duck thing that bobs up and down :shrug:


It does look like it would have it's uses however, so I won't knock it too much


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 2, 2009)

ahhh now i remeber where that clip looks familar from, its the pentagon light..and the angled head and everything!

geez..maybe its molle capable too..

i think i would buy one or two if the price is right...and i know a friend that would buy it also if the price is right...


----------



## recDNA (Sep 2, 2009)

StriderSMF said:


> I think its pretty cool little camping light.


 
I don't know what everybody is talking about. I think it is GOOD looking for a light with a swivel head. How can a swivel head light be pretty? My only problem with it is it isn't bright enough for my taste. Put one or two CR123 in it to get some output and I'd be interested.


----------



## brainy1000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very interesting...I'm not into camping, but I like it, and, also, uses AAs.


----------



## adept1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say, I think it's cool looking! The ones with yellow or black trim though - not that turquoise one!

Looks versatile and fun, and if the price it right I think I'd get one to serve as a worklight for doing home/car repair, etc.

Wonder what would happen if you put 14500s in it


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 2, 2009)

Sigh, Ok Fenix, You have made your MC10, you have made a TK12, your making a HP10, NOW can you get around to making me my TK50 (TK40 with smooth reflector and one of those new SST LED's with 1000lumins?) and a TK13 along the lines of the Olight M20 Warrior Titanium? (But for AU$100  )

In all honesty though, I kinda like the look of it, its not a re-hash of something they have already done (like the TK12 was), runs on AA, I think it could be a hit 

Infact, I may buy just one someday (but not untill they have made a TK50!!)


----------



## bcwang (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, that has to be the worst grammar I've ever seen from Fenix on any of their marketing material. It doesn't seem like it's at the quality of the material they use to show off their other lights.


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 2, 2009)

I kind of dig it. The angle head design always looked cool to me. I would really be all over it, if they were to offer a second, shorter model, without the tilting head. That would be awesome! Glad to see it also looks like it has pretty decent heatsinking.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Cree is a typo
> 
> The LED is Osram Golden Dragon plus
> luminous flux bin is LX =112-130lm/350mA
> ...


 
I looked over the datasheet but my head started to spin. Thinking based on the output and runtime from a single AA it must at least = a Cree Q5 but no expert.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 2, 2009)

I think it looks just fine. It is a tool. I still am not sure if it comes with a headband and silicon adjustable holder like my ZL. The photos are kinda un clear and so is the listed accessories: fastener, lanyard, and body clip. It shows someone with what looks a bit like a ZL setup seemingly very intent on their reading but nothing is really talked about in the description beyond its use as a headlamp and don’t show anything in the accessories about this. But then again Fenix isn’t known for precise communications within its web site. I liked the camping shots and I have done much of the same stuff. Hung lights from trees and inside my shelters. Used the same MSR pocket rocket Iso/Pro canister stove. Clipping the light to the sternum strap looks nice too. Also think it could be clipped to the back of my pack too.

If it comes with all that headlamp stuff in the photo they got a sale with me. I don’t know the tint of this LED but the photos looked good. Still hard to tell anything from photos when it comes to tint. I think this would make for a nice backup hike/camp light. I always pack a flashlight to go with the headlamp and if this can become a headlamp like in the photos it would be a two for one deal aka backup headlamp too. Any time I get two or more uses out of the same item it is a win for packing in. Just wonder what the price will be. Too crazy then no sale. I like the yellow. Also as a headlamp I don't think there would be any glare which is often the case with my Jak strap when using a flashlight.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 2, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> ahhh now i remeber where that clip looks familar from, its the pentagon light..and the angled head and everything!
> 
> geez..maybe its molle capable too..
> 
> i think i would buy one or two if the price is right...and i know a friend that would buy it also if the price is right...


 
oh right. very military inspired. i dunno looks like plastic so in my mind i think 30 bucks but it's probably aluminum so it's more.
let's see the review before dismissing.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 2, 2009)

dave101 said:


> How about the "Aardvark"???!!!


 
crap i wish you said earlier. i would've submitted that. actually if every member submitted aardvark it'll be a funny inside cpf joke if it's chosen. :twothumbs


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 2, 2009)

It looks *huge* for a one AA light. Huge and ugly. Why would a non-tactical light need a strobe, just another thing to have to click past on a light with mode memory. I'll pass.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 2, 2009)

f22shift said:


> crap i wish you said earlier. i would've submitted that. actually if every member submitted aardvark it'll be a funny inside cpf joke if it's chosen. :twothumbs


It definitely does look like one heckuva Aardvark snout on it. I vote that no matter the chosen name, that becomes its colloquial one...


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 2, 2009)

Agreed it looks ugly, but i think thats got a lot to do with the Blue rubber grip.

i think the yellow and black one look pretty nice

as ugly as it looks, it DOES look like it would be dead useful. like a Reflectored version of a zebralight, or a fenix version of any of the Firstlight models.

Crenshaw


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 2, 2009)

I like it!

Looks very useful on camping (I go camping a lot...). 
I like the grey color...

If it has a "total flood" beam, I´ll take it!


----------



## WadeF (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting looking light. It's always fun to see something a little different than the norm. I'm sure it will fill a niche. 

I'm not sure why it's being compared with Zebralights, which are much smaller and lighter.

Should make a nice work light, camp light, etc, depending on the beam.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 2, 2009)

f22shift said:


> sort fenix answer to the zebralight niche.


Zebralight? 

This looks a whole lot more like a Sidewinder than anything from ZL, IMO.


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey i think it is a good design. I can think of many applicable ways to use the light with the adjustable head, clip and standing mode. At 50 lumens with the difuser lens, feels just about right in dark situations where it illuminate sufficiently infront of you, while performing repairs, or camping for example.

Using only 1 AA seems cool though, wish it could take 14500


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 3, 2009)

Unless that dude's hand is small, that looks kinda large for a single AA light. I agree it is fugly, but then again in the dark while I'm out backpacking, I don't need to admire the asthetics of my flashlights. I think this is another one I'll have to play with, hands on, before I can make a decision.


----------



## duboost (Sep 3, 2009)

call me crazy but i think it's sorta cool looking. Definitely useful looking... I'd be in for one if the price is right


----------



## Burgess (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey, i don't think it's ugly at all !


Have *always* appreciated the *usefulness* of an angle-head flashlight design. :thumbsup:


Plus, the fact that this head can* swivel* 90 degrees makes it even *more *versatile. :thumbsup:


And i *LOVE* that it takes a good ol' AA battery. :thumbsup:


I'd choose the (hi-visibility) *Yellow* rubber grip. :thumbsup:


This all adds up, IMHO, to:

:twothumbs:twothumbs


Nice job of "pushing the envelope", Fenix.



_


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> I looked over the datasheet but my head started to spin. Thinking based on the output and runtime from a single AA it must at least = a Cree Q5 but no expert.



Actually it is more like Cree R2.

Cree R2 = 114-122lm/350mA
Osram GDP+ LX = 112-130lm/350mA


----------



## csshih (Sep 3, 2009)

I like it.

useful, what more could you ask?


----------



## Beaky (Sep 3, 2009)

*The Fenix Aardvark(tm)*



AardvarkSagus said:


> ... I vote that no matter the chosen name, that becomes its colloquial one...


I vote for aardvark too! Seriously, I think the name could work for a light like this!

Does anybody know what quality of light that LED is producing? (warm, neutral, cold, etc).


----------



## fiorano (Sep 3, 2009)

:wow:

All this talk about appearance reminds me of what I think goes on when the ladies sit around at the hairdressers discussing actresses shoes. 

Hello people, it's just a utility camping flashlight! 

It's not supposed to be some uber-cool-supersleek-unobtanium lust object which gets taken off the shelf periodically and fondled and caressed ever so gently. Those are already out there. This thing is something other than that. 
Obviously.

:duck:


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 3, 2009)

Besides of the strange clip and various artifact which i think they are removable, i dont dislike the look, this is more a usefull lighting device than a collection item. Of course, it is ugly when put beside your unused surefire flashlights collection; but not in a toolbox.

They should make a 4AA version as well...

1. With more weight it can stand better and not fall off with the minimal breeze.
2. Longer runtime, it is supossed to be a work light right?
3. More lumens!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 3, 2009)

Another reason to call it the *AA*rdvark. It is powered by an AA cell right?


----------



## berry580 (Sep 3, 2009)

one thing is for sure, its definitely not the best looking flashlight


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 3, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Zebralight?
> 
> This looks a whole lot more like a Sidewinder than anything from ZL, IMO.


 
I think this has something to do with the photos of the MC10 used as a headlamp.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Sep 3, 2009)

I nearly got the Pentagon Light coz i kinda like the shape of it and its functionality during hiking/camping but it isnt being sold at where i am staying..

And now Fenix comes out with this..and with the swinging head..and the good news is that, it is being sold at my area.. So if the price is right, i gonna go grab myself one...especially when i will be backpacking @ New Zealand for half a year or so.. Woo hoo...!!!


----------



## f22shift (Sep 3, 2009)

greenLED said:


> Zebralight?
> 
> This looks a whole lot more like a Sidewinder than anything from ZL, IMO.


 
not looks like.
there edit: THEIR(duh) answer to.

tailstand right angle. belt clip right angle. headlamp right angle. same uses but with a reflector.


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: NEW FENIX MC10 (Aardvark)*

Ugly Schmugly! Ugly doesn't exclude cool. Example: Lyle Lovett

I'll be buying the Aardvark and flying the fugly flag proudly!:twothumbs


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 3, 2009)

i think its the orientation of how the user in the picture has the flashlight strapped to his forehead, with the body horrzontal and the led on the left and the batt tube to the right. other than that nothing else reminds me of a zebra light...


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Sep 3, 2009)

I maybe get one in yellow for my car.

edit:
_Uses one 1.5V AA battery (Alkaline, Ni-MH)_

Lithium?


----------



## HighLumens (Sep 3, 2009)

Primary lithium (L91) or Li-Ion (14500)??
I smiled the first time I saw it, but I think it's quite good looking ...


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 3, 2009)

it does look more like a sidewinder, but i think comparisons come from more the zebralight being more widely used here than the sidewinder

Crenshaw


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 3, 2009)

jirik_cz said:


> Actually it is more like Cree R2.
> 
> Cree R2 = 114-122lm/350mA
> Osram GDP+ LX = 112-130lm/350mA


 
Thank you for that info. I am somehow wanting this light. Any guess from those in the know about LEDs as to why Fenix went with this over a Cree Q5-R2?


----------



## dudu84 (Sep 3, 2009)

This light has both beam options for throw and flood (with diffuser), a swivel head and more output than H50/H501. 
I think it's gonna compete well with ZL, main differences are size, look and price.

I don't know how warm the OSRAM led they use is, but they better offer neutral white LED for a CAMPING headlamp!


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess it depends on the nebulous headlamp application in terms of just what the mounting options are and comfort. In terms of comfort nothing beats a ZL in my view. I like warm tint and have a few lights with 5A but around camp I mostly want runtimes etc. Still warm tint rocks all the same.


----------



## nismotor (Sep 3, 2009)

Reading over the Fenix MC-10 naming contest rules, the prize section states: 

"1. Award: 
 1.1 The first prize: *TK30*or TK40 5 prize winners
 1.2 The second price: MC10 50 prize winners
 1.3 The third price: E01 100 prize winners "


Anyone else caught that? What TK30?? There is no TK30, at least not yet...
:shrug:


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 3, 2009)

TK30 sounds like 3x18650 parallel, sst90 thower monster. Just an idea..

No more mce/p7 flashlights please.


----------



## Foxx510 (Sep 3, 2009)

I like the look of it. Then again I think most of the usual. "tactical" design lights are awful. 

It looks just a bit too big for headlamp use, though, unless a 6 year old kid is holding it in those pictures.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 4, 2009)

Foxx510 said:


> I like the look of it. Then again I think most of the usual. "tactical" design lights are awful.
> 
> It looks just a bit too big for headlamp use, though, unless a 6 year old kid is holding it in those pictures.


 
It is listed as 53.5 grams with a lenght of 99mm.

The newer model LD20 (with clip I guess) is 54-grams (1.8ish oz?) with a length of 100mm. Don't know if that is for the light tipped up or level. Guessing the hawk like bezel shape would add some size too but somehow thinking the guy has small hands. Toss in using the crazy blue one for the shot and the rest is history.


----------



## AusKipper (Sep 4, 2009)

nismotor said:


> Anyone else caught that? What TK30?? There is no TK30, at least not yet...
> :shrug:



I'm sure they meant to say "TA30"......

Though if the TK30 is my TK50 I have been whinging about wanting for some time... boy am i exited lol


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 4, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Primary lithium (L91) or Li-Ion (14500)??
> I smiled the first time I saw it, but I think it's quite good looking ...


 
Some how I think it can use the same batteries as the rest of the line up. The only other maker's web site I seen with more messed up info would be PT's.


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 4, 2009)

I just voted and went with *Aardvark* as well....LOL


----------



## woodrow (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like it....It reminds me of the Pixar light at the beginning of the animated movies (not sure why..but it does)...To me, it looks more cute than ugly. I am hoping this light will be a great gift light to make a flashaholic convert out of a sceptic. I would also bet there will be a "how many colors of the "" light do you have thread. As usual...good job Fenix!


----------



## GrnXnham (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the way it looks--something different from the same old black straight designs.


----------



## Egsise (Sep 4, 2009)

squaat said:


> Wow that is ugly... but at least it's not rude looking like the fenix diffuser.


Diffuser cone, It's not the diffuser cones fault if YOU have a dirty dirty mind.
Diffuser lens, rude?
Which one do you mean?

When I first saw the MC10 I thought "How they did the twisting head mechanism?"
If the connection is with wires they will break, if it's something else how do you clean the contacts?


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 4, 2009)

looks like a Pentagon Light (main design) + SL Sidewinder (articulated head) to me. or a toy LED fire hydrate. 

looks aside, i am rather keen to know how the diffuser is attached to the bezel. is it loose, tight, snap on/off, screw-in/out... :thinking:

or is it similiar the the way Pentagon light's? :shrug:


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it! Not in blue though. It does indeed look like the child of the SL Sidewinder and Pentagon MOLLE. Mostly like the MOLLE. I wonder if the diffuser stores in the tailcap, Fulton angle head style. If the price is right, I see one in my future, especially if it has a good tint. Needs to have a magnet or attatchable magnet on the tail for extra versatility.

The more I look at it, it totally looks like they copied the MOLLE, especially the clip, lanyard hole and the plastic and metal body.

They call the yellow looking one orange, on the questionnaire, weird. They also show red.


----------



## pseudoblue (Sep 4, 2009)

It appears that Fenix has changed the name from Cree OSRAM, to just OSRAM now.

Found info on the LUW W5AM-LXLY-6P7R. PDF file is in another language, but you can make it out briefly with the numbers, there are other different models.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 4, 2009)

Egsise said:


> Diffuser cone, It's not the diffuser cones fault if YOU have a dirty dirty mind.
> Diffuser lens, rude?
> Which one do you mean?
> 
> ...


 
the diffuser is rude looking. i wouldnt want any body looking at me funny while i use the diffuser. Same reason why i dont eat hot dogs or bananas, i dont like the idea of a long object going in to my mouth. If you do, fine. 

and im sure to change the modes theres a button on top of the head, you can see it in some pictures


----------



## squaat (Sep 4, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> the diffuser is rude looking. i wouldnt want any body looking at me funny while i use the diffuser....



I didn't mean the diffuser lens I meant the diffuser tip. (http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=53)

And while I don't mind using it, as it works quite well... I do find it awkward explaining what it is to people that are snickering and giggling (male and female alike) 

Yeah I know it is immature.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 4, 2009)

squaat said:


> I didn't mean the diffuser lens I meant the diffuser tip. (http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=53)
> 
> And while I don't mind using it, as it works quite well... I do find it awkward explaining what it is to people that are snickering and giggling (male and female alike)
> 
> Yeah I know it is immature.


 
oh i know which one ur talking about, i have one also..the other guy is the confused one


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 4, 2009)

The barrel looks like it will have the same rubberlike stuff as the TK20... which feels and works great. As popular as the old angleheads are, this thing should do fine. And I think the blue looks fine, although the green and gray are the ones I like best. Too bad they didn't give it a higher high (like 180-220 lumens), but the 5 lumen low is a good move.


----------



## Duglite (Sep 5, 2009)

When it's dark, you can't see how fugly it is, but it does what you want it to. 

It could be called Moped - just don't let your friends see you using it.

I'd buy one, if the cost is within reason.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 5, 2009)

Rexlion said:


> The barrel looks like it will have the same rubberlike stuff as the TK20... which feels and works great. As popular as the old angleheads are, this thing should do fine. And I think the blue looks fine, although the green and gray are the ones I like best. Too bad they didn't give it a higher high (like 180-220 lumens), but the 5 lumen low is a good move.


 
Running off 1XAA batteries like NiMH etc I just don't see 180-220. Even if they somehow pulled this off the runtime would be kinda bad. I guess maybe some types of AA size batteries could do 180 but think many more people use standard types that can be had in a B&M. Honestly I don't know but think the runtime levels are good compared to L1D/LD10. 

LD10.

General Mode: 9 lumens (34hrs) - > 47 lumens (6hrs) -> 94 lumens (2.2hrs) - > SOS
Turbo Mode: 120 lumens (1.5hrs) ->Strobe

MC10.

3 lighting levels, 2 flashing modes
-Lighting mode: 50 lumens (5hrs) -> 5 lumens (65hrs) -> 127 lumens (1.2hrs) 

Quark AA.

*Moonlight:* 0.2 lumens for 10 days (1ma)
*Low:* 3.5 lumens for 2 days (10ma)
*Medium:* 18 lumens for 6 hours (50ma)
*High:* 70 lumens for 1.5 hours (250ma)
*Max:* 90 lumens for 1.2 hours (350ma)
*Strobe:* 90 lumens for 2.5 hours
*Beacon:* 0-90 lumens pulse for 18 hours

Hard to compare 100% as each mode is a few lumens off etc and the Quark under rates or so I have ben told. I have not seen too many lights running on most common 1XAA that offers too much more for a production line. I do agree that a 5 lumen low is nice.


----------



## Egsise (Sep 5, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> the diffuser is rude looking. i wouldnt want any body looking at me funny while i use the diffuser. Same reason why i dont eat hot dogs or bananas, i dont like the idea of a long object going in to my mouth. If you do, fine.
> 
> and im sure to change the modes theres a button on top of the head, you can see it in some pictures



Well I have not ever tried to put that diffuser tip in to my mouth so I don't get those funny looks either...



> When I first saw the MC10 I thought "How they did the twisting head mechanism?"
> If the connection is with wires they will break, if it's something else how do you clean the contacts?


The other thing was regarding how the head is connected to body, not mode changing.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 5, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> LD10.
> 
> General Mode: 9 lumens (34hrs) - > 47 lumens (6hrs) -> 94 lumens (2.2hrs) - > SOS
> Turbo Mode: 120 lumens (1.5hrs) ->Strobe
> ...



50 lumens for 5 hours vs 47 for 6 hours (3 less lumens for 1 more hour)? What gives? OTF lumens for the MC10? Doesn't seem like it as the low modes would then be similar.


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Sep 5, 2009)

What would a rough price estimate be?


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 5, 2009)

Twinkle-Plank said:


> What would a rough price estimate be?


 $5,000,000


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool light


----------



## Andy80F (Sep 5, 2009)

Just waiting now for first showing and initial reviews of this torch, As soon as it's out it'll be it or a Zebralight, not exactly the same but both small EDC lights with what seems to be a marked degree of crossover in uses. Only this, and wishing to repeat the WOW factor when I received my TK20 recently, have halted the order for a Zebralight H501 being placed. 

Ugly? Nah, looks good int he way Land Rovers, Leatherman's and other utililitarian objects have a charm of their own.

Andy


----------



## cheetokhan (Sep 5, 2009)

The only thing this light has in common with a Zebralight is that the LED is (or can be) mounted perpendicular to the battery axis.
The Zebralight is about as small as a light can be; it's barely any larger than the battery. This light is huge compared to a Zebralight.
The Zebralight has a fully flood beam with absolutely no hotspot. The pictures of this light show a traditional reflector with a fairly tight hotspot. 
The Zebralight is all aluminum. This light is half plastic.
I actually like the looks of this and it might just become my first Fenix light, if the price is low enough, but this is no replacement for a Zebalight.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 5, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> The only thing this light has in common with a Zebralight is that the LED is (or can be) mounted perpendicular to the battery axis.
> The Zebralight is about as small as a light can be; it's barely any larger than the battery. This light is huge compared to a Zebralight.
> The Zebralight has a fully flood beam with absolutely no hotspot. The pictures of this light show a traditional reflector with a fairly tight hotspot.
> The Zebralight is all aluminum. This light is half plastic.
> I actually like the looks of this and it might just become my first Fenix light, if the price is low enough, but this is no replacement for a Zebalight.


 
The ZL wins hands down for a camp headlamp. But like the idea that a backup flashlight could be used for multiple things incase the ZL goes down or somehow got lost in the field. I think the new fenix comes with a diffuser too for a flood light use.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 5, 2009)

StriderSMF said:


> $5,000,000


 


_


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 6, 2009)

So how many of you guys have submitted a name for the MC10? Other than the multiple AArdvarks? Crazy as it sounds, I'd rather win an MC10 than the TK40, I'd definately have much more uses for the MC10.


----------



## Andy80F (Sep 6, 2009)

I know the MC10 and ZL are different beasts and suspect they will not be direct competitors but, going only on the advertising of the MC10, they do both cover a lot of the same uses with the slight size disadvantage of the MC10 negated by the, perhaps, more flexible jobs it can do. BUT we really have to wait till the first few ship and the user reports say for sure if its a hit or a miss. 

:thumbsup: Entry posted in the name compo, I'll take any prize with joy.

Andy


----------



## StriderSMF (Sep 6, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> So how many of you guys have submitted a name for the MC10? Other than the multiple AArdvarks? Crazy as it sounds, I'd rather win an MC10 than the TK40, I'd definately have much more uses for the MC10.


 I did and its not the aardvark :naughty:


----------



## traplight (Sep 6, 2009)

Heh. Fenix is going retro on us. It looks like something that Captain Kirk would give to Uhura (with diffuser of course) for a Star Trek Christmas Special 

I'm seeing future improvements... maybe a remote control, digital altimeter/barometer/compass/gps, stun gun, and FRS radio 

Oh yeah, and some Velcro.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Sep 7, 2009)

The first thing I thought about was that little bird that keeps dipping it's beak into a water glass.

FWIW I think the black one is cool and if the price is right, Ima gonna get one of those bad boys.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 10, 2009)

So close. I like it but I wouldn't mind a 2AA version if some industrial designers at Fenix wants a challenge. 

For example, heres a duracell torch of mine from almost 20 years ago. 2AA, nice and compact. Just not very bright and it was an incandescent. 







THe head only moves on one axis and its missing a switch. I've been looking for something close to it and this MC10 is about the closest I've seen.


----------



## Chade (Sep 10, 2009)

I like to do a bit of long exposure cave photography. This looks like it could be a perfect cheap lighting solution for that application.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Sep 10, 2009)

Broke Neck Mount Thing

Even my Pug thought it was ugly


----------



## Archie Cruz (Sep 18, 2009)

I used it in a layout this week and then took it around the hood for a trial run that night. Nice, Nice light! my only complaint is that acquisition of the control buttons is a pain. There are precious few haptic clues that your finger has found the buttons if you feel around to turn it on/off or change mode or settings. In a hurry? forget it. Wearing gloves? Really forget it.
But everything else about it wonderful. It even blasts past my Mac MOD'd P7 Mag.
Now to find a buyer for it.lovecpf
http://www.gearninja.com/ADS/Teva.html


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 18, 2009)

Archie Cruz said:


> I used it in a layout this week and then took it around the hood for a trial run that night. Nice, Nice light! my only complaint is that acquisition of the control buttons is a pain. There are precious few haptic clues that your finger has found the buttons if you feel around to turn it on/off or change mode or settings. In a hurry? forget it. Wearing gloves? Really forget it.
> But everything else about it wonderful. It even blasts past my Mac MOD'd P7 Mag.
> Now to find a buyer for it.lovecpf
> http://www.gearninja.com/ADS/Teva.html



:thinking:


----------



## crockett (Sep 18, 2009)

Archie Cruz said:


> I used it in a layout this week and then took it around the hood for a trial run that night . . .
> http://www.gearninja.com/ADS/Teva.html


 
Worst Fenix MC10 review ever.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 19, 2009)

Ugly but if you're thinking of doing photography or even video with a flashlight I think you're better served with a DX product #26993, an 18650 tripod mountable light, you can even get a mount for your camcorder to use this as a videolight, just get a diffuser or do what I do and tape a translucent bottlecap on the front of the light. A 230 lumen video light is pretty darn bright if I do say so myself.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 19, 2009)

Archie Cruz said:


> I used it in a layout this week and then took it around the hood for a trial run that night. Nice, Nice light! my only complaint is that acquisition of the control buttons is a pain. There are precious few haptic clues that your finger has found the buttons if you feel around to turn it on/off or change mode or settings. In a hurry? forget it. Wearing gloves? Really forget it.
> But everything else about it wonderful. It even blasts past my Mac MOD'd P7 Mag.
> Now to find a buyer for it.lovecpf
> http://www.gearninja.com/ADS/Teva.html





crockett said:


> Worst Fenix MC10 review ever.



Especially since it's for the HP10, not the MC10.


----------



## Vicvic (Sep 19, 2009)

I like it, buy it if the price is right, if not, I buy another Favourlight LTC-1613AA lantern.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2957514


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 21, 2009)

Anything new info out?


----------



## jpMachete (Sep 26, 2009)

I want to get it (MC10) but were can i get it??????


----------



## gordonshowers (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> So close. I like it but I wouldn't mind a 2AA version if some industrial designers at Fenix wants a challenge.
> 
> For example, heres a duracell torch of mine from almost 20 years ago. 2AA, nice and compact. Just not very bright and it was an incandescent.
> 
> ...


 
Fantastic! I had one of those too, thanks for the bit of nostalgia


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 26, 2009)

jpMachete said:


> I want to get it (MC10) but were can i get it??????



It's not out yet, I think it'll be out sometime in Oct.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 27, 2009)

The first thing I have to say is DOH!!! I just bought a L1T v2 this week to keep in my cycling bag. This would definitely be more useful for roadside repairs like fixing flats, etc. The clip does look rotatable and it also looks like it would be a great headlamp on the bill of a baseball cap or on the strap of my bicycle helmet. Looks like it has a loop for a lanyard so you can hang it in a tent too (and I do a lot of camping with my kids).

And I don't think it's ugly at all... it's a flashlight people... not like I'm gonna be wearing it around my neck for bling when I'm busting raps on the corner with my posse downing 40's...  

I'm definitely going to look into getting a yellow one.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 27, 2009)

B0wz3r said:


> And I don't think it's ugly at all... it's a flashlight people... not like I'm gonna be wearing it around my neck for bling when I'm busting raps on the corner with my posse downing 40's...



 LMAO! That's funny as hell! So what light do you wear when you're representin'?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 27, 2009)

BUD light !


:devil:


:drunk:


Edited to add:

to Bowser --

Welcome to CandlePowerForums !
:welcome:

EndEdit 
_


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 29, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> LMAO! That's funny as hell! So what light do you wear when you're representin'?



Nothing actually... No, really... nothing. Because I never, NEVER do that kind of stuff... so technically speaking... well, you get the picture.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 29, 2009)

B0wz3r said:


> Nothing actually... No, really... nothing. Because I never, NEVER do that kind of stuff... so technically speaking... well, you get the picture.



LOL yeah I know, I was just kiddin'. I'm probably the only guy on here that's ever busted a rap


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'm about as cracker as they get... not that I got anything against color or diversity. As far as I can tell though, it's like an alien language or something... anyone got a universal translator? :thinking:


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 30, 2009)

B0wz3r said:


> Yeah, I'm about as cracker as they get... not that I got anything against color or diversity. As far as I can tell though, it's like an alien language or something... anyone got a universal translator? :thinking:



That's funny lol. I'm just as "cracker" as the next guy, but this one day my friend and one of his friends were "freestyle battling" (that's when you just come up with stuff from the top of your head, poking fun at eachother) and I thought, "wow these guys suck, I could totally do better" and I did. No slangin', just good rhymes and punchlines.

So anyway lol, sorry for this highjackin' doggs, but I got to thinking how versatile these things will be with the Twofish lockblocks with that adjustable head. It seems that with a lot of things I've wanted to do with my lockblocks and lights, the light would need to be parrallel with what I was attatching it to or whatever, with the MC10 you can strap it to anything that it'll strap to and have it pointed exactly where you need.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like it'll be a really versatile little light. I emailed them about its availability and they said they couldn't be sure, but to check back on their website periodically to see when it becomes available. They didn't say anything about price though... Just as a guess, based on its feature set and output, and that it's a Fenix, I'd guess it's going to be about $60 - $70. 

I've already bought two Fenix lights in the last month and a half, an E20 and a L1Tv2 and really like both of them. I keep the E20 in my desk drawer for misc. use around the house, and the L1T in my cycling bag. Once the MC10 comes out, I'll probably give the L1 to my wife, and get the MC10 for my cycling bag. Of course, then I'll need something else small that I can keep in my pocket with my keys, etc.  Probably something like and LD10, but I'm also really liking the Quark AA and the Nightcore PD that uses the single AA is awfully appealing too.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 9, 2009)

1 more day until Fenix announces the winners on their website, good luck guys!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, it looks to me that the name "Anglelight" has been chosen for this one. Though I was hoping it would be something more unique, it does appear that I was picked for a Third place prize.


----------



## LEDconvert (Oct 10, 2009)

I won an E01, Yayyy!!


----------



## Foxx510 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmm anglelight isn't very creative is it. Congrats to the winners though.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 10, 2009)

Anglelight? Why didn't I think of that:duh2:

I submitted "The Utilitarian", but I didn't win anything.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 10, 2009)

Anglelight? Whatever..... 
 
I just want to know when the light is available and read the reviews.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 11, 2009)

And . . . .


I wanna' know which EMITTER this uses.


With all the *silly delay* over NAMING the light,

it had better be a Cree *XP-G* emitter inside.


:tsk:
_


----------



## Marko (Oct 11, 2009)

Burgess said:


> I wanna' know which EMITTER this uses.



http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=54 says its "OSRAM Golden Dragon Plus LED (LX)"

But there is no LX listed here: Osram - Golden Dragon Plus series


----------



## Jaybird (Oct 11, 2009)

I was lucky enough to be one of the second prize winners for the Fenix contest. I'm looking forward to receiving one of these lights and personally, I think they look cool for the purpose they serve. To me, this will be a great light to take camping and also to have in the car.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 11, 2009)

Marko said:


> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=54 says its "OSRAM Golden Dragon Plus LED (LX)"
> 
> But there is no LX listed here: Osram - Golden Dragon Plus series



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3071421&postcount=26


----------



## Marko (Oct 11, 2009)

^ Thanks.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 11, 2009)

Five pages, and not a single photo of MC10.

But yeah, with its fugly look, I'd find it embarassing to post its photos up as well.


----------



## McJagger (Oct 11, 2009)

If you need any more pics, just ask


----------



## Marko (Oct 11, 2009)

Are those tilting head positions fixed?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 11, 2009)

They appear to be.


----------



## McJagger (Oct 11, 2009)

Marko said:


> Are those tilting head positions fixed?



How do you mean? Sorry, I'm not a native English speaker...


----------



## Marko (Oct 11, 2009)

McJagger said:


> How do you mean?



Is there fixed positions (steps) when adjusting the angle of the head (like for example 5 different positions), or could You turn and leave it any position You like (stepless)?


----------



## McJagger (Oct 11, 2009)

It has 6 steps, but you can also leave it between the steps, it's pretty tight...


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 11, 2009)

And it looks like the switch is on the top?


----------



## McJagger (Oct 11, 2009)

Right


----------



## berry580 (Oct 11, 2009)

McJagger said:


> If you need any more pics, just ask


No thank you.

But which $2 shop did you get that ugly thing from? 

Seriously, are there any MC10 fans here? 
What do you guys like about this light?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> But which $2 shop did you get that ugly thing from?
> 
> ...



Me. Everything you don't like I'm sure lol. The color schemes kind of leave something to be desired however.


----------



## azjosho (Oct 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> But which $2 shop did you get that ugly thing from?
> 
> ...



I'm definitely looking forward to this light... I am a big Fenix fan and this light hopefully will become my primary handheld light for running. I have actually been in the process of modifying a glove to hold my LD10 in an ideal way for running. But I won't need to now, being able to adjust the MC10 is going to be able to allow me to run more more naturally in the dark now.


----------



## cheetokhan (Oct 11, 2009)

berry580 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> But which $2 shop did you get that ugly thing from?
> 
> ...



I quite like the design of this light. I'm just disappointing they made it out of plastic :thumbsdow


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 11, 2009)

cheetokhan said:


> I quite like the design of this light. I'm just disappointing they made it out of plastic :thumbsdow



Well it's not completely plastic, I personally don't mind as long it's a high quality plastic.


----------



## McJagger (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't really like the plastic either, but the overall built quality is great, and it's mainly T6. But another color would definitely help, black, gray, or even yellow... It's a versatile little light, great for every day use int the house or while camping...


----------



## Foxx510 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought there were a heap of colours on the website when I first looked at it, green, yellow etc..


----------



## McJagger (Oct 12, 2009)

There are... and I got blue


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 12, 2009)

McJagger said:


> There are... and I got blue


 
Where did you get it and do you have any info on the headband setup Fenix was talking about?


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 12, 2009)

berry580 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> But which $2 shop did you get that ugly thing from?
> 
> ...



I'm going to get one as soon as they're available. A yellow one.

I want it for a EDC task light to keep in my cycling bag. I bicycle at least 50 mi. (80 km) a week, a good portion of it on back country roads or where the is little to no lighting. A light like the MC10 will be perfect for setting down next to my bike while I'm fixing a flat tire, etc. I am planning on using a velcro strap so I can put it on my helmet as a headlight. I also do a lot of camping with my wife and kids in the summers, so it will be a good task light for camping. The safety flash features could also be useful in both those situations. I think it's a well designed little light and will be a very useful light.

As for looks, it's a flashlight for crying out loud... are you really that worried how well it coordinates with your tie, socks, and handkerchief? :thinking: I mean, come on... it's a tool, not a fashion statement. As long as it gets the job done, who cares what it looks like? :duh2:


----------



## McJagger (Oct 12, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Where did you get it and do you have any info on the headband setup Fenix was talking about?



Sorry, I have no info on the fixation on the hat... there is no obvious way to fasten it to a hat as shown in the picture on the model I got. Perhaps there will be a clip on the final version...


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 12, 2009)

McJagger said:


> Sorry, I have no info on the fixation on the hat... there is no obvious way to fasten it to a hat as shown in the picture on the model I got. Perhaps there will be a clip on the final version...


 

Ok. If it can work as a backup headlamp as shown in the photos then they got a sale. If not I would need to reconsider.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 14, 2009)

McJagger said:


> Sorry, I have no info on the fixation on the hat... there is no obvious way to fasten it to a hat as shown in the picture on the model I got. Perhaps there will be a clip on the final version...



It looks like the clip is movable so if that's the case, just twist it around so it's under the light and tip the head all the way back, then use the clip to clip it to the bill of a baseball cap or the like. Would that work?


----------



## Jackal-Head (Nov 1, 2009)

pseudoblue said:


> LUW W5AM-LXLY-6P7R. PDF file is in another language, but you can make it out briefly with the numbers



The PDF file is bilingual. If you can't read the German text to the left, just turn to the English text on the right. 

Anyway, I agree with others that the all black version is not ugly even though it does look like a pepper spray can. The same goes for the Zebralight. As for the size, my hands are 4 inches wide, so I don't see the point in making a pistol grip flashlight much shorter than that. However, the one I'm ordering today will be a gift to someone who just happens to have inquired about pistol grip flashlights a couple of months ago. Back then I had no idea about quality products fulfilling this requirement. Now I can choose between the MC-10 and the Zebralight, but though the latter may be more elegant, the extra versatility of the MC-10 offered by the tiltable head and the loop at the top seems quite compelling.


----------



## Meterman (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are a few additional pictures of my "Goofy" (Name by Hiltihome) 






























Wulf


----------



## WadeF (Nov 12, 2009)

After getting a $25 Gift Certificate for BatteryJunction I decided to use it towards a MC10. I like that it's something different to add to my collection. It arrived today. It's a cool little light. The throw is impressive, it really has a tight little hot spot from the Osram LED. My main gripe is the button is hard to push. Kind of wish it had a rubber boot over a reverse clicky. Instead it's a hard plastic button which feels like it's working a micro switch, but it requires a lot of pressure to activate, at least on mine. It's also a bit top heavy and you have to be careful when tail standing it to make sure it isn't going to tip over, mainly when the head is angled down. If they made the tail cap just a tad bit larger it would have been much more stable. 

The UI is a bit of a pain as well, which the hard to push button doesn't help. It takes a long time to cycle modes as you have to press and hold the button for over 0.7 seconds to change the the next level of output. It does remember the last output used though. 

Still, a fun little light that I'd take along on a camping trip, etc, as it appears to be very versatile. 

I think a 2xAA version would be cool, like a MC20. Something tank like, like the TK20, with a better switch, better UI, large and heavy tail cap so it can tail stand with confidence, etc.


----------



## pipspeak (Nov 12, 2009)

It's only gonna be useful IMO if the beam is more flood than spot. That would make it a useful camp and tool light. Too much throw and not enough flood would just make it an annoying camp or tool light that you constantly need to adjust.


----------



## Foxx510 (Nov 12, 2009)

How are the strobes accessed? Is the UI simple?


----------



## txmatt (Nov 13, 2009)

Too many girlie-men here complaining about the looks of this light. It's like buying shoes only because they look great. Give me a pair of ugly hiking boots that are comfortable and keep my feet dry and warm. 

I'll buy an MC-10 and couldn't care less how it looks. It'll be more functional than most good-looking lights as a versatile task light (changing a flat tire, finishing up an outdoor project after dark, camping etc). The side firing emitter and angled head are a nice combination. This will likely replace the crappy 19V task light in my cordless drill set.

I'm actually glad to see something a little different than the same old cylindrical, black, light out one end "tactical" flashlight. Guess I just prefer function over form. I'll take an Ariel Atom any day, ugly or not.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a nice step up from the Pentagonlight Molle light. On my buy list this weekend


----------



## Burgess (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm waiting for their YELLOW version.


Want it to be color-coordinated with my new Fall outfits.



_


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 4, 2009)

I bought one of these Anglelights and it came today. I can see it being very useful. Lots of times I have to go outside after dark for a brief time and do something that requires two hands (like unlock a dial-combination lock on one of the cargo trailers). I usually have grabbed a headlamp for these tasks. But the MC10 will be more convenient. I can clip it onto my belt or shirt pocket or coat and it will shine forward (with angle adjustment if needed) to illuminate the lock or whatever. It's easier to clip this light on than to fool with the headlamp straps, which tend to twist up a bit and which feel somewhat uncomfortable as they grip my cranium. In between uses the MC10 is small enough to reside in a pocket; I would not want to do that with my headlamps.

Mine is the blue version and I think it looks just fine. I put a matching blue Rayovac 4.0 LSD in it. The plastic body feels like it's plenty tough, unless I run over it with the car or something (not likely). 

On the downside: I agree with others that the button didn't have to be quite so hard to press. I think I would have preferred if the modes continued to change as long as the button was held down (as with my ITP A6) instead of having to release and re-press for each mode change. I don't think I'll use the diffuser much or that triangle-shaped wire piece on the back either (it was easy to remove, though). But overall I'm pretty pleased with this light and expect to get plenty of use out of it.


----------



## slayergut (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,
i'm actually not new to the forum but i've never posted.just kinda wandered around.This is the first time im asking a question so please dont berate me if its stupid or lame to you.
i just got my MC10 but i cant really tell which mode is high and which mode is medium.want to know if others notice that the medium and high are very similar?mine produce such similar brightness i cant tell the difference..


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 11, 2009)

slayergut said:


> Hi,
> i'm actually not new to the forum but i've never posted.just kinda wandered around.This is the first time im asking a question so please dont berate me if its stupid or lame to you.
> i just got my MC10 but i cant really tell which mode is high and which mode is medium.want to know if others notice that the medium and high are very similar?mine produce such similar brightness i cant tell the difference..



What kind of battery are you using?
If you are using an alkaline then it might be that the battery just can't supply adequate power to drive the LED fully on high.
If you are using a rechargeable NiMH then it might need to be recharged!

For reference, I can see a very noticeable difference between medium and high when using an Eneloop (high quality rechargeable cell).


----------



## slayergut (Dec 11, 2009)

Hack On Wheels said:


> What kind of battery are you using?
> If you are using an alkaline then it might be that the battery just can't supply adequate power to drive the LED fully on high.
> If you are using a rechargeable NiMH then it might need to be recharged!
> 
> For reference, I can see a very noticeable difference between medium and high when using an Eneloop (high quality rechargeable cell).


I'm using energizer alkalines.Whats the correct sequence?low-mid-high?


----------



## stong1970 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thinking of getting one of this AngelLight, just wonder what is the Led colour as in Warm white, neutral white or cool white?


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 12, 2009)

stong1970 said:


> Thinking of getting one of this AngelLight, just wonder what is the Led colour as in Warm white, neutral white or cool white?



Cool white. Mine appears to have a bit of a greenish tint. Not terrible, but not "pure" white.

So, anybody open up their head yet?


----------



## maskman (Dec 12, 2009)

slayergut said:


> I'm using energizer alkalines.Whats the correct sequence?low-mid-high?


The MC 10 utilizes last mode memory whenever the light is turned off. If the last mode used was low then yes, the sequence will be L/M/H.

WadeF, have you contacted the dealer you purchased from about your MC10 switch? My switch is smooth as butter and very easy to actuate. You should be able to return it for repair/replacement since it has a 24 month warranty.

I've heard a few concerns about the plastic body of the MC10. I too was somewhat concerned until I removed the tailcap to insert the very first battery. The battery tube is aluminum from end to end. The exterior plastic is a veneer, IMO to enhance grip, feel and aesthetics for lack of a better term.

I'm quite fond of the GDP-LX emitter's tint on my MC10. It's one of the purest whites in my flashlight collection. I have a Nitecore EX10 with a GDP, but the tint isn't nearly as white. The photo below hints that the MC10 is slightly warm which isn't the case. Any warmth in the tint is an anomaly of my camera.

MC10 (left) EX10 (right)









Below are some L/M/H shots. Keep in mind my digital camera is old technology just like me.

MC10 High






MC10 Medium






MC10 Low





I apologize for using my garage door as a backdrop, but we don't have any white walls in the house. This is the best I could do for white.

One last thought I'd like to share with those that have never owned or used an Osram GDP. There aren't any cree rings, nada, nil, zilch and that is niiice.

From where I stand this is a good little light. It may not win any awards for looks, but I don't plan on taking it to the fair either. Every tool has a purpose and this will work well when it's needed. But who says you can only use it when it's needed? I hear the flashlight cop calling my name. I think she's requesting me to drive her to town.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 12, 2009)

Don't judge a book by it's COVER.


lovecpf

Thanks Rmasky for the great pics.


----------



## rawhide_clyde (Dec 13, 2009)

I picked up one of these and within hours had to repackage it to return due to issues with the switch. 
Stay Safe,
Clyde


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 13, 2009)

rawhide_clyde said:


> I picked up one of these and within hours had to repackage it to return due to issues with the switch.
> Stay Safe,
> Clyde


 
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!:sick2::sick2::sigh::sigh::sigh::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## slayergut (Dec 14, 2009)

rawhide_clyde said:


> I picked up one of these and within hours had to repackage it to return due to issues with the switch.
> Stay Safe,
> Clyde


Care to share what was the issue about?


----------



## strinq (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah there's a thread on this light, couldn't remember.

I didn't like the look at first bt as i said in some other posts here, it is one heck of a useful light. The plastic has a really 'tough' feel. Highly doubt it'll take much damage even with everyday use. Anyways the battery tube is Al.

Very comfortable in hand, the angled head is actually very useful. 
I think the best everyday actual usage light in the market today.

As the others mentioned here, my only gripe is the switch. Difficult to press and sometimes I'm not even sure i'm actually pressing it. But overall I'd recommend it as a true multipurpose flashlight.


----------



## rawhide_clyde (Dec 14, 2009)

slayergut said:


> Care to share what was the issue about?



Sure. Initially the switch was stiff but it was working okay and cycling between modes. Later it became iffy and might-or-might-not switch modes, even though you could still hear an audible click. Now it won't do anything. Tried different batteries, tried actuating the switch from different angles, still no light. 
Stay Safe,
Clyde


----------



## WadeF (Dec 14, 2009)

I have one of the early MC-10's and the switch is really stiff. I'm kind of used to it now, but not what I'd expect from Fenix at all. Wish it had a rubber boot and one of their regular clicky switches. Are the switches stiff on the newer runs? 

Hoping my switch doesn't fail.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 14, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I have one of the early MC-10's and the switch is really stiff. I'm kind of used to it now, but not what I'd expect from Fenix at all. Wish it had a rubber boot and one of their regular clicky switches. Are the switches stiff on the newer runs?
> 
> Hoping my switch doesn't fail.



I got mine, in black, a couple of weeks ago. Shipping took a bit though, so I'm not sure how "early" mine would be considered. For what it's worth, my switch is pretty stiff. It seems to work reliably and it'll come on in my bag if I don't lock out the light, but its a bit tough to press.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 15, 2009)

Just took delivery of my MC-10. I got the blue one and it doesnt look as funny as the photos.

The beam is quite nice. Its very smooth and pattern is like that of a sun. There is a very round spot, very bright, very white. Around this is a fairly wide corona, about twice as big as the spot, probably a bit more than double the radius. This corona has a greenish tinge but its quite a bright corona and seems quite useful. The rest is a very wide spill, about 4 times the radius of the corona. With the diffuser on, the greenish tinge is no more. There is a more diffused spot and the spill is much brighter with the corona being less visible.

The switch, theres certainly no chance of accidental activation. It is stiff but its not too stiff. No problems here with a soft squishy thumb. Certainly not too hard to double click the switch between flashing modes and normal modes.

Tail standing is a bit funny. If you angle the head all the way down, it tips over. To overcome this, you need to have the clip at the back and the triangular ring angling up. Move them a bit and it tips over. If you have the diffuser on, you need to have the hinge on the bottom. Its a lot better with a battery in it. It can tail stand without having to fiddle around with the clip and ring.

Using the clip, is really versitile. Its a bit heavy if its clipped to the bill of a soft beak cap but I clipped it to the side of the cap so the light came from the side of the head like the fenix headband. Clips to the belt, pockets, shirt pocket, collar, shoulder strap. Not so good with loose shirts. I have it clipped on the side of my jeans on the belt. Have to wear the trousers a bit higher though to limit movement. The clip is very tight, very strong. 

I like the angling. Its so practical. The instructions mentioned it can be used with a tripod. I'm assuming camera tripod but I cant see any screw holes to mount it on so maybe not.

What would be nice is a red diffuser. I could clip it on my backpack when I'm on my bike. I've cut a small circle of red cellophane and stuck that on the diffuser and although it works, a red diffuser would be the works. 

Almost night time so I can test it in the dark soon.


----------



## WadeF (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## slayergut (Dec 15, 2009)

My switch is quite stiff too.and my thumb is sore after playing with it around. Really hope fenix fixs this if they decide to put out an evolved version of the MC10.


----------



## strinq (Dec 15, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> Tail standing is a bit funny. If you angle the head all the way down, it tips over. To overcome this, you need to have the clip at the back and the triangular ring angling up. Move them a bit and it tips over. If you have the diffuser on, you need to have the hinge on the bottom. Its a lot better with a battery in it. It can tail stand without having to fiddle around with the clip and ring.



Err...y would u want to use it without the battery?... If there's a reason for it to tailstand i would assume it's because u want to actually use it...


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 15, 2009)

strinq said:


> Err...y would u want to use it without the battery?... If there's a reason for it to tailstand i would assume it's because u want to actually use it...



You wouldn't. It was to highlight how precarious tail standing is. By design it should be able to support itself. I dont think fenix thought that out too well. My suggestion would be to release a tail cap with a bit of a lip and it'll solve the tailstanding issue. In the meantime, a rubber grommet around the tailcap will stop the thing tipping over when the slightest wind blows, and thats with a battery in it.

Another little trick to stop the thing tipping over is to clip a coin to the opposite side of the torch to act as a counter weight. Like this:






Can I say how much I like that clip?

A little bit more about the torch, it has quite a bit more throw compared to the fenix L1D. On one AA, it does seem to put out a fair bit of light. Attached the light to my bike helmet with some cable ties, its quite usuable for a slow bike ride.

As for using it as a tail light. Red cellophane did not stay in place very well as the bumps and jumps on the bike jolted the diffuser about so fenix, *please make a red diffuser*

Sat outside at a picnic table with an umbrella, reveresed the clip and clipped the light to the canvas and that was more than enough light to eat my sausages by. Did I mention how useful that clip is? Its a great combination with the angled head.

Overall, its a very practical light. The design could have been better but it serves its purpose as a military style angled light. Shame that they picked anglelight as the name. Puffin would have been better. It looks a little bit like a puffin. Well, Opus the big nosed penguin. Maybe a proboscis monkey. Barbara Streisand? Thats it, I'll nick name it Babs!


----------



## supes (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm with the others on the stiff switch. It would have been nice to have it like the Zebralight UI, where you hold down the button for the 3 different levels of brightness, instead of another press hold. Great postive, audible detents when adjusting the degree of the head. Clip is helpful. Mine will tailstand in any degree. I have a Sanyo Eneloop in mine.

I thought all of these had the Osram LED in it. Mine looks like it has a Cree XP-E. Smooth beam like Quark. Anyone? 

A side-by-side AA would be cool.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 15, 2009)

to WadeF --


Fantastic photo !

:goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## importculture (Dec 16, 2009)

I ordered 2 mc10's and one came with an led with what looks like no dome and the other came with what looks like a newer tiny cree led. Is there an option to choose or is one the newer production version? If it is will all new mc10's come only with that emitter? And does it make the other now limited and rare? Thanks for any help


----------



## strinq (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> You wouldn't. It was to highlight how precarious tail standing is. By design it should be able to support itself. I dont think fenix thought that out too well. My suggestion would be to release a tail cap with a bit of a lip and it'll solve the tailstanding issue. In the meantime, a rubber grommet around the tailcap will stop the thing tipping over when the slightest wind blows, and thats with a battery in it.



Ok that's just weird, mine tailstands perfectly fine with the battery in it...
Even without the battery in it, it can tailstand. Just not as balanced of course.


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 16, 2009)

importculture said:


> I ordered 2 mc10's and one came with an led with what looks like no dome and the other came with what looks like a newer tiny cree led. Is there an option to choose or is one the newer production version? If it is will all new mc10's come only with that emitter? And does it make the other now limited and rare? Thanks for any help



The "led with no dome" is Osram Golden dragon +. The one with Cree LED is probably newer. Is it XP-E or XP-G? Can you post a pic?


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 22, 2009)

supes said:


> Mine will tailstand in any degree. I have a Sanyo Eneloop in mine.


I have eneloop as well. When I tap on it lightly, it rocks about. I wonder why they made it so precarious? Surely they can design to make sure they all tailstand safely. Its my only gripe about this torch at the moment but its just so useful.


supes said:


> I thought all of these had the Osram LED in it. Mine looks like it has a Cree XP-E. Smooth beam like Quark. Anyone?


Interesting, have you a pic? The osram also has a white ring around the side and mounted on a white square. 

I have to say, the osram heats up a bit. That might be an explanation for the plastic body. The tail cap gets pretty warm when you touch it so the plastic might make it easier to hold. Pretty good heatsinking though. The LED doesnt dim because of heat as far as I can tell. 1.2 hours runtime, on eneloops, it seems pretty close. 



supes said:


> A side-by-side AA would be cool.


Totally, 



strinq said:


> Ok that's just weird, mine tailstands perfectly fine with the battery in it...
> Even without the battery in it, it can tailstand. Just not as balanced of course.


So if you angle the head all the way down and you blow on the back of the torch, does it rock or tip over?



jirik_cz said:


> The "led with no dome" is Osram Golden dragon +. The one with Cree LED is probably newer. Is it XP-E or XP-G? Can you post a pic?


+1.


----------



## LUPARA (Dec 22, 2009)

For the British market the MC10 should have been called the HM Postbox. For the U.S. market it could have been called the 'Nodding Culvert' :huh:

Name that light? What a crappy name: Anglelight. 

Wonder who came up with that? :thumbsdow

This is an excellent all-around utility light; again, too bad that it has a crappy name. :shakehead 

C'mon Fenix it's a no-brainer !!!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 22, 2009)

Just received my MC10 today in the mail (black). 

Overall I was quite impressed with it. Solid design, fits well in the hand, and even a bit brighter than I was expecting.

I took some photos to show the emitter, beam shot on high, and just a couple others.

I can take other photos upon request if there is something someone would like to see.



























:thumbsup:


----------



## strinq (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> So if you angle the head all the way down and you blow on the back of the torch, does it rock or tip over?



With the battery in it, it's super solid, u can blow as hard as u want it won't fall. Without the battery, you gotta blow really hard for it to fall over but again like i said, without the battery in it, who cares if it tailstands or not.


----------



## Azure (Dec 23, 2009)

The type of battery you use also seems to affect the balance of the light. I tried using a lithium L91 in the MC10 for awhile, but it kept tipping over when the head was angled down. Switching to a heavier alkaline appeared to make a small, but noticeable, improvement in its stability. It's still a bit precarious, but it's not falling over on me as often.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 23, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> I can take other photos upon request if there is something someone would like to see.



THAT is not an Osram LED. 

Could you crop and scale a picture of just the LED please? I would love to see what that is. This is what the Osram looks like:



Meterman said:


> Here are a few additional pictures of my "Goofy" (Name by Hiltihome)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess CREE but I'll leave it for the experts.

I wonder why there are two types? Seriously, it should have a different number or something if the components are different. Plus I want one of the new ones too now dagnabbit!

I also did some ceiling bounce tests. From 1 metre, in a larger room than my usual bathroom, eneloops, 
Fenix L2D Q5 Premium: 26.1 Lux
Fenix L1D Q5 Premium: 17.4 Lux
Fenix MC-10 Osram GD+ on high: 21.0 Lux
Fenix MC-10 Osram GD+ on medium: 8.8 Lux
Fenix MC-10 Osram GD+ on low: 0.6 Lux

Just some initial readings but once the silly season is over, I'll get some better readings.

Edit:
Interesting little side note, I have a NiMH battery with high IR. A wall bounce from 30cms (1 foot) away, on high I got 14.4 Lux and 21.8 Lux on medium. After a couple of seconds, medium drops down to 14.6. Bizarre.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr. Floppy...

Here's a closer shot of my emitter on my MC10. It's the best I could do with my digital camera. I'm no emitter expert but looks like XP-E?


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 24, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> but looks like XP-E?



Yes, this is Cree XP-E.


----------



## Rexlion (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> ...I also did some ceiling bounce tests...


 Hope you don't bang up the light, bouncing it against the ceiling like that.


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 24, 2009)

I wonder why Fenix would go tot the trouble of having the same light with two different emitters? Seems like a waste, unless one is more efficient than the other...

What is the efficiency of the Osram Golden Dragon? Is it any higher than that of the XP-E, or are they just trying to get different beam shapes?


----------



## strinq (Dec 24, 2009)

Azure said:


> The type of battery you use also seems to affect the balance of the light. I tried using a lithium L91 in the MC10 for awhile, but it kept tipping over when the head was angled down. Switching to a heavier alkaline appeared to make a small, but noticeable, improvement in its stability. It's still a bit precarious, but it's not falling over on me as often.



Hmmm, doesn't seem right. With this issue (some stable, some not) and the different emitters used, Fenix doesn't seem to make sure their QC is solid.


----------



## xenonk (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't come up with the name Anglelight, but I did win one of the participation prizes in the naming contest: A black MC10.

With all the slowdown HK Post had before the holidays, I had forgotten about it until I finally got it on xmas eve and have been fiddling with it since.

I doubt this is representative of all, but on high mode this particular sample has a noticeable flicker as well as the *loudest* audible inductor whine I have ever heard. Even with my ears damaged by loud rock I can still hear it at an arm's length away. It's making it a little challenging to do any testing that involves clipping it near my head. Thankfully the lower modes don't exhibit either effect.

This one has a Cree XP-E emitter and a button on the head. It's a tact switch with less than a millimeter of travel and little tactile feedback compared to a clicky. It seems very easy to press and not stiff at all. The switch doesn't remain physically closed after being pressed and doesn't behave at all like a circuit disconnect, so it's just a signal switch for an always-on circuit. Testing with a multimeter revealed that it draws ~30 microamps while "off", so you're looking at nearly 67,000 hours (over 7 years) to deplete an eneloop.

The body is aluminum covered in a layer of plastic, except for the reflector housing and tailcap. The difference between the plastic covering and milled aluminum of exposed parts is very noticeable.

It's pretty throwy, and while the diffuser lens doesn't really eliminate the hotspot it does dull it significantly while letting a lot of light through and brightening the spill. The head on it gives it a high center of gravity, so it tips easily when tailstanding even with a battery in it. It's not hard to find something to clip it to or hang it on though, which is how I would suggest it be placed for hands-free operation. The tilting head gives it a great range of aim. Also no worries about it rolling if you place it on its side, obviously.


----------



## LUPARA (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought I'd comment now that some time has passed. 

This little lite looks like a toy 'sentry', an 'askari'. I'm amazed that Fenix couldn't muster the 'artists' in their midst an' come up with a light that hasn't been prone to taking ugly pills. Still, it's kinda cute and would have looked better with a pair of boots on the bottom that would make it tailstand even more solidly, while at the same time making it look like an 'askari'. 

Too expensive; and judging from the threads; QC may be slightly off. Time for someone to stop playing us for idiots; bring the price down, make a better light and choose a decent name. Good job on finding a niche though.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 7, 2010)

xenonk said:


> I doubt this is representative of all, but on high mode this particular sample has a noticeable flicker as well as the *loudest* audible inductor whine I have ever heard. Even with my ears damaged by loud rock I can still hear it at an arm's length away. It's making it a little challenging to do any testing that involves clipping it near my head. Thankfully the lower modes don't exhibit either effect.
> 
> This one has a Cree XP-E emitter and a button on the head. It's a tact switch with less than a millimeter of travel and little tactile feedback compared to a clicky. It seems very easy to press and not stiff at all. The switch doesn't remain physically closed after being pressed and doesn't behave at all like a circuit disconnect, so it's just a signal switch for an always-on circuit. Testing with a multimeter revealed that it draws ~30 microamps while "off", so you're looking at nearly 67,000 hours (over 7 years) to deplete an eneloop.


I cant hear anything in the osram versions. Just played with a black version of the light with an osram. Compared to my blue one, this one tail stands a lot better. The button is also a lot easier to click too. Infact, it doesnt feel like the blue one at all and both torches were ordered together. 

Wish I didnt give away the black one but the person who received it, loves it. Best thing she liked about it? It clips to her hand bag so she can rummage through her bag with two hands.


----------



## JKL (Jan 14, 2010)

*I wish to make a special thank to Fenix for the "MC10 Name My Light Campaign"*. 

Some pictures from my italian review of the MC10
kindly offered by Fenix . 











































































_JKL/Klm12 
Cpfitalia_ :thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2010)

My Fenix MC10






My MC10's using an Osram.






The hard to push switch.











Fits the HP20 headband.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice little light, and thanks for all the photos guys!!

Reminds me of a smaller version of the Streamlight Survivor. 

Any chance on getting some outdoor beamshots?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2010)

Fenix MC10 Anglelight @ 96"






Fenix MC10 Anglelight @ 96" Diffuser attached






Fenix MC10 Anglelight @ 16" 






Fenix MC10 Anglelight @ 16" Diffuser attached







-------------------------------------


The light you see towards the top of the pics taken @ 96" is light leaking into my room from the outside from my mini blinds. It's not coming from the Fenix MC10 Anglelight.


------------------------------------



Fenix MC10 Anglelight @ 32' (high)






Fenix MC10 Anglelight @ 32' (medium)


----------



## njet212 (Jan 16, 2010)

*FENIX MC10 OLIVE DRAB COLOR - DIY mod*

I really don't like the Blue Color from my MC-10. I'm big fan of army color, so i made my own Fenix MC 10 Olive Drab. What i done is paint it with Olive Drab Non Reflective color. As you can see on the picture below, the stock color is kind of reflective color while the olive drab is not.


*BEFORE - Fenix MC-10 Stock Color *






*AFTER - Fenix MC-10 Olive Drab Color*


----------



## Burgess (Jan 16, 2010)

To njet212 --

Wow !

What a Beautiful Job ! ! !


Love the Matte Finish, also.


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## njet212 (Jan 18, 2010)

@Burgess:

Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## stockae92 (Jan 18, 2010)

my MC10 is coming in! can't wait


----------



## JKL (Jan 20, 2010)

_The MC10 OD mod is very nice _


----------



## strinq (Jan 20, 2010)

njet212:

Nice one.
May i know what paint did u use? I'm a noob in painting stuff lol.


----------



## LUPARA (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice work JKL. Fenix should employ you help them sell their lights. The 'Olive' light is definitely a candidate for the name: 
MC10 Askari and I like the non-reflective finish, gives it a certain 'class'. Shiny plastic always gives the impression of 'cheap' toys with an emphasis on 'nothing special' kind of thing. Another "no brainer" for Fenix to contemplate NOT doing in the future. To recap:

1) No stupid names
2) No cheap looking finishes
3) No 'wooden clothes-peg" looking flashlights.

I'm being mean; but hey, I own a TK11R2 !!


----------



## JKL (Jan 20, 2010)

LUPARA said:


> Very nice work JKL. Fenix should employ you help them sell their lights.



Thank you Lupara.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 21, 2010)

An excellent job JKL, you are a real pro. :twothumbs


----------



## JKL (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you very much Kilovolt, very kind from you. :thumbsup:

The MC10 Black.


----------



## exe166 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yesterday I got my Fenix MC10. Awesome flashlight! Looks even better in real life than in images.
I don`t like plastic parts in flashlights, but this seems high quality plastic grip and looks very good. Pocket clip is very strong.
Most useful flashlight for work I`ve had  (Of course not only for work) It`s very bright on max, but I think I`ll use it more on low or medium for better run time. (Medium definitely is enough for work with good run time)
Maybe not best switch ever, but I think is decent for this flashlight.


I guess my MC10 have Cree XP-E led (Not OSRAM).

Few pics of my flashlight:














Few other pics links:
http://mm.id.lv/fenix/MC_10/MC10_1.jpg
http://mm.id.lv/fenix/MC_10/MC10_3.jpg
http://mm.id.lv/fenix/MC_10/batttub.jpg
http://mm.id.lv/fenix/MC_10/MC10_mm.jpg
http://mm.id.lv/fenix/MC_10/emitter_done2.jpg


----------



## njet212 (Jan 24, 2010)

strinq said:


> njet212:
> 
> Nice one.
> May i know what paint did u use? I'm a noob in painting stuff lol.



Hey Strinq, actually i'm noob too on this one, this is my first attempt. I use KRYLON Camouflage paint. Since you live in Malay u could try find KRYLON on Ace Hardware. I got mine from Ace Hardware Indonesia. Btw the Khaki color also nice


----------



## Dark Vapor (Mar 8, 2010)

Anybody tried using the Power Genix 1.6V NiZn battery in their MC10? Using alkalines (also popped in an eneloop), I had a hard time seeing the difference between medium and high modes, but not with the NiZn. I know someone else had also posted saying they had a problem too. Once the alkie battery dies, the NiZn will be the battery of choice for this light. According to Fenix's homepage, the MC10 working voltage is up to 1.6V.


----------



## CaNo (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone had any heat issues with leaving this light standing by itself? How many minutes would it take for this light to heat up to a dangerous temperature per say?


----------

